# Has 2009



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll be there*

Hope to see you all -- sure wish they'd get the registration up on the website -- it's less than 2 months away... http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

*Registration is open...*

It's been up for several days now, but if you weren't aware, you may now register for HAS.

Gripe: my boss has scheduled a special training course for the 2nd week of July, forcing me to cancel my plans to attend. Rats!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

For those interested go to http://www.heartlandbees.com/ it has a lot of information about the meeting and the final update is scheduled for June 7th.

Clinton Bemrose
Beekeeper


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Will be leaving Wednesday at noon for Oberlan Ohio for the HAS convention. Hope to see a lot of old friends and make some new ones. I'll be the old XXXX with the 5' tall walking stick. If you see me talk to me. Looking forward to meet you. Your only a stranger the first time.
Clint


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wish I was goin but I drove over 5000 miles in June and dont fell like driven any more, have fun every one thats goin:applause:


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Heading out tomorrow night, stop by our booth and say hi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, Clinton, I look forward to seeing you once again. Looks like I'm on the schedule to speak again.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Here we are at Oberlin Ohio at the HAS convention. Met with Michael Bush, Dr. Larry Conner and many others at registration. Looks like another great program with many breakout sessions. It is going to be tough choosing what classes we want to attend Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

Clint


----------



## pkwilbur (Mar 20, 2004)

I had wished considered attending this year! Have fun for us Michiganders Clint!!


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

It was a GREAT meeting! Thanks to all who attended and the hard work of the volunteers and organizers.

Hope to see you in Tennessee next year!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

HAS 2009 was a great meet. 40 different classes from beginning to expert to choose from. The only problem was not being able to attend all of them and the rain storm Saturday morning. The food was good and the learning experance was great. We met many old friends and made many new friends. The attendance was lower than normal but the ones not attending missed a great meeting. The last attendance I saw Saturday was 255. We had many good speakers and learned a lot. The Ice cream social Friday was enjoyed by all and there was much talk about bees during the event.
There were many venders there and I thank them for attending.
Clint


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

As a brand new beekeeper this was such a terrific opportunity. In my backyard! It was great, the selection of classes and the wonderful people. I can't thank everyone enough. My friends in town that have offices in the King building, where the majority of the classes where held, mentioned how nice the beekeepers were. 
The number of choices each day for classes made me wish the day was longer so I could attend more. I missed one morning class just because I had so much fun chatting with people in the vendor area. 
Thank you all so much.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Clinton, it was nice to meet you finally. I agree the meeting was terrific! Lots of credit to the hard-working organizers form HAS & the Ohio folks. Well done! See you next year in Tennessee. -Danno


----------

